# We Were The Only Outbackers In Sight.



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

When we went on our shakedown trip a few days ago, we walked around the entire campground several times, and there wasn't another Outback in sight anywhere. We were the only ones!

We didn't even see any Outbacks on the roads or highways while traveling, although we did see a ton of other MHs and TTs and FWs.

We did attract a few curious looks from other campers strolling by our campsite, pointing to our Outback, then stopping and talking, pointing some more and then a little more talking. I'll admit, it made me feel kinda cool... like we were the kids on the block with the hottest new toy that all the other kids wanted.









Of course, they could have been saying something like, "Look at how those screw-ups set up their campsite!"









Anyway, I was wondering if any of you find this to be common - no other Outbacks in sight?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Without a doubt...more often than not, no other Outbacks are around. And if there are, there is just one other in the 70+ site campground. When people walk by, I try to listen what they are saying. Most often it is something about how cool the rear slide is or that screen room is different.

Randy


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Rarely an Outback to be seen.


----------



## 54telluride (Feb 1, 2005)

We were camping over the 4th and to our surpise there was 4 Outbacks at the campground! One of them was even another Outbackers.com member.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I have seen 4 Outbacks while traveling, but none while camped. The only time I have got to walk up to another Outback was when I was in the dealer's lot.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I have seen about 5 since we have been camping
and all that I talked to didn't know about Outbackers.com

We get that look alot
Like Randy said slide out & Add-A-Room
The wife has showed a few a them the inside and I were amazed with the inside








I like the looks of OOH & AAH








Don


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

We have only seen 1 other OB in a campground but we do tend to see at least 1 on the road each time we're out. Could that be 1 trailer stalking us???







In fact, earlier in the week, we saw 1 passing us in the opposite direction on a bridge and I waved wildly (like I normally do) and then realized that we weren't towing the OB, so they probrably thought I was crazy...oh well!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We see other outbacks a lot. Just about every trip we take there's at least one in the campground (besides ours).

There were a few in the campground over the fourth of July. I think the most we've seen in a campground so far is 5. Saw a few on the road going home also.

Mike


----------



## muliedon (Jul 6, 2005)

We spent 7 nights in South Dakota just prior to the 4th of July and only saw one.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I see one all the time in my town (no, not mine!!) I haven't talked to the owner yet. There is a huge "No Tresspassing" sign at the front of his long driveway, and I respect his wishes.

I would like to talk to him about storing my 5th on his property though. . .


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

muliedon said:


> We spent 7 nights in South Dakota just prior to the 4th of July and only saw one.
> [snapback]43592[/snapback]​


My husband and I bought our new 2005 Outback 25SRS in March of this yr after owning 2 older motorhomes. Since then we have been looking for Outbacks and have saw some on the road and just camping in May in Colorado Springs, "Garden of the Gods" campground we saw 3 out of over 300 campers.

This past wkend we met CastleRock... (who is a member of the gp here) and he told us of this great gp. We live in New Mexico and just about every home here has an rv of some kind in their driveways, it is truly a camping state.
Judy and Bob


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We've been out 3 times so far. Each time we saw at least one at the campground besides ours. 2 of the 3 were Outback by Liteway (?). Did Keystone buy Liteway?


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Last Fall we camped with another Outbacker at Red Top Mountain SP, near Atlanta. While we were there another family showed up in an Outback. Just to add more to the mix, one of the Park Rangers owns an Outback which you can see as you enter the park.

Reverie


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just got back from the coast, Texas Gulf Coast that is, and there was one other Outback in the resort. I met Jean and her two dogs (husband and boys were out). She said she has been lurking aruond Outbackers.com and I encouraged her to ger on and post some.

Then we passed another Outback about an hour and a half north of Port Aransas on the way back yesterday.

Seen a couple around the loop in San Antonio before, too. Then, of course, we meet Camper Karen and her DH at the state park last month.

Mark


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

2blackdogs said:


> muliedon said:
> 
> 
> > We spent 7 nights in South Dakota just prior to the 4th of July and only saw one.
> ...


There you guys are! Welcome and glad you checked in!

Randy


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

I guess what I find strange is that we saw many other Keystone TTs and FWs around - Cougars, Montana, Sprinters, Mountaineer. Heck, we even saw the whopper of ALL Keystones, a HUGE Cambridge FW. I thought we'd see several other Outbacks around before we'd ever see a big ol' Cambridge anywhere.

I just assumed with all the different Keystones around, we'd see quite a few Outbacks too, but I guess not. One thing I have noticed though is that when we were shopping for a new TT, most dealers around here who sell Keystones don't sell the Outback or Zeppelin line. Most of them sell the Cougar and Montana line, as well as the Raptor toy haulers, but we only have one local dealer who sells Outbacks. Maybe that's the problem elsewhere, and that's why we just don't see alot of Outbacks around. Just a theory anyway.


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

That was the case for me as well until this past camping trip over the fourth. There were two other Outbacks in the campground besides ours.









I talked to one owner who had just bought it and did not know about this forum. hopefully he will join. I didn't get a chance to talk to the other. The guy I talked to bought his from the same place I got mine from which didn't surprise me as its the only Outback dealer within a comfortable driving distance.

As we were breaking down to leave, a couple came over to admire it as they were about ready to buy a new camper and had never seen an Outback before. Who knows..... maybe we will have another proud new Outback owner around soon!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> 2blackdogs said:
> 
> 
> > muliedon said:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

2blackdogs said:


> Castle Rock Outbackers said:
> 
> 
> > 2blackdogs said:
> ...


Glad you found us Randy, and thanks again for this site.
Judy & Bob


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

T think Oakland County Michigan is wise to Outbacks. When we stayed at Addison Oaks, 200+ sites, I saw 5 Outbacks. 28s and 23s we have the 27RSDS that makes 6







. Told one fellow about this site.
Today we saw another OB as we where driving back from Camping World in Belleville. We had our little grandson Andy with us. He loved the place. We shopped for 2 hour.
We are getting ready for our first major trip, drive up to Grayling and go canoeing then camp at Mackinaw Mill Creek, we heard good things about ths place on OB site.
On to UP Mich, we will stay at McClain State Pk. Our site is on the bluff above Lake Superior.. a beautiful location. 
Next stop Eau Claire Wisconsin. Bill's brother Bob lives in that fine town. Then on to Minnesota to visit friends we meet in Cancun every December . Our friends want to take us up to Duluth and we may visit JollyMons" Dream "Camp at the Casino RV Resort in Hinckley. Maybe get lucky








Nothing written in stone as far as our plans for Minnesota, play it by ear, relax enjoy the country, our friends and our Outback









Jan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Only time I've ever seen other Outbacks while camping is at the PNW Rally....that was an awesome site!!!























Since then I've never seen one on the road or in any campgrounds we've been to.


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

We had looked at an outback 5th wheel in April at our local dealer. We stayed in the Peaks of Otter Campground on the Blue Ridge Parkway last month and there were 3 outback 5th wheels travelling together. We stopped to talk to them. They gave us a tour and talked about their rigs. Short story -we came home last week went to our dealer and will be picking up our Outback this Tues!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I have only seen 1 other OB and that was on the expressway. It was a Sydney and they were from Canada. 
I live near a truck stop and we are always checking out campers stopping
to fuel-up. I even have a pad of paper to write down the name of the camper.
There are A LOT of different kinds of campers out there but I have never seen an OB at the truck stop. 
It seems like Outbacks are merely legends. Like a unicornâ€¦ LOL
Consider your self lucky if you see on in its natural habitat! 
(I kinda like that...everbody doesn't have one)

MaeJae


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> T think Oakland County Michigan is wise to Outbacks. When we stayed at Addison Oaks, 200+ sites, I saw 5 Outbacks. 28s and 23s we have the 27RSDS that makes 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i used to live in duluth. be sure to visit gooseberry falls which is about an hour up the north shore. it is a state park campground if you are into camping with more nature and less amenities. great scenery sunny . the drive alone is worth the trip!!

scott


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

stapless said:


> cookie9933 said:
> 
> 
> > T think Oakland County Michigan is wise to Outbacks. When we stayed at Addison Oaks, 200+ sites, I saw 5 Outbacks. 28s and 23s we have the 27RSDS that makes 6
> ...


 Thanks Scott,
We do like to be by the shore and really don't mind doing without, usual means more peace and quite. plus we have the OUTBACK now!
Jan


----------



## Armand_C (Feb 24, 2005)

That's a good way to put it, Outbacks are like a ulnicorn hahaha! I have only seen 2 Outbaks Since we bought ours last October. One was being pulled by a black Hummer 2 when we were at the Oasis in LV back in April and the other one I passed today on hwy 89/36 by Chester, CA


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

we were the only outback owners in the campground on the four trips so far, i always like being the odd one. but...... people have walked by and commented, though not to us personally.

darrel


----------



## 2outbacks (Jun 8, 2005)

seen one on the freeway, nary an outback in a CG.
I sorta like being unusual. This weeknd, we camped between two IDENTICAL Coachmen Spirit of America TT's.


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

I have only seen one other outback and he was traveling. We camped this weekend and there wasn't another outback in the campground. At least it makes it easy to find our trailer.

Mike


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

I have met two other Outback owners in two years. Usually though we are the only Outback around. It does make finding the trailer easy, even our dog walks by all the other campers only to turn directly into our Outback site. She must have nose for Outbacks.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

[We are getting ready for our first major trip, drive up to Grayling and go canoeing then camp at Mackinaw Mill Creek, we heard good things about ths place on OB site.
On to UP Mich, we will stay at McClain State Pk. Our site is on the bluff above Lake Superior.. a beautiful location.

Jan
[snapback]43686[/snapback]​[/quote]

Jan,

We just got back from Mackinaw Mill Creek yesterday- spent 9 days there! Had a great site (#644) looking at the bridge.

We are planning to go to McLain SP next summer for our big trip. Would like to get suggestions on the best sites so we can reserve in advance.

Could you jot a few down while you are there? On a bluff looking at Lake Superior sounds great!

-Matt


----------



## jcball16 (Mar 11, 2004)

We have had our outback for 2 1/2 years and have camped a ton and have never seen another one in any of the campgrounds we have gone to...i feel like i am the only one in the NJ, DE and PA area..


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You are not alone my friend.

John


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I know of four in DE alone......

But I have never seen a Outback in a campground other than mine.

Gary


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Morrowmd said:


> [We are getting ready for our first major trip, drive up to Grayling and go canoeing then camp at Mackinaw Mill Creek, we heard good things about ths place on OB site.
> On to UP Mich, we will stay at McClain State Pk. Our site is on the bluff above Lake Superior.. a beautiful location.
> 
> Jan
> [snapback]43686[/snapback]​


Jan,

We just got back from Mackinaw Mill Creek yesterday- spent 9 days there! Had a great site (#644) looking at the bridge.

We are planning to go to McLain SP next summer for our big trip. Would like to get suggestions on the best sites so we can reserve in advance.

Could you jot a few down while you are there? On a bluff looking at Lake Superior sounds great!

-Matt
[snapback]44120[/snapback]​[/quote]
HI Matt , I don't know our site At Mackinaw Mill but will scope out sites for you at Mclain. Last year we camped in a tent this year the Outback 27 RSDS







. You will love having your own bathroom and shower because they are limited and not very nice.
But the location of the park is awesome.
I'll have Bill tell you some of the places we went to in the area. He is a better writer and speller the I am shy


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

We were passed by an OB 5ver Saturday coming home on I95 travling north, it was in VA exiting on route 58. They had a f250 and really hallin a$$.
Will


----------



## bcsmith4k (Apr 6, 2005)

Funny thing happened this weekend...on our maiden voyage, DW and I were setting up the camper when one of our kids tell us "there's another trailer, just like ours, parked directly accross from us.

DW and I immediately go over to our new neighbors and introduce ourselves and started talking about â€œOutbackers.comâ€; we were hoping to meet a poster/contributor to the websiteâ€¦nadaâ€¦they didnâ€™t know much about Outbackers. We most likely intimidated them with our enthusiasm to learn more about their Outback experiences.









Later DW and I were talking about this event and theorized this zeitgeistâ€¦

When you see an Outback TT, you think of Outbackers.com, and Outbackers.com has somewhat of an extended family feeling, so you donâ€™t mind going up to complete strangers and start talking about their TT, camping experiences, modifications, etc., thinking you have this common connectionâ€¦Outbackers.com.

To those whom are not visitors/members/contributors of Outbackers.com, it is our duty as members to proselytize to the wisdom of the many outstanding benefits to join this domain of empirical knowledge!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

bcsmith4k said:


> Funny thing happened this weekend...on our maiden voyage, DW and I were setting up the camper when one of our kids tell us "there's another trailer, just like ours, parked directly accross from us.
> 
> DW and I immediately go over to our new neighbors and introduce ourselves and started talking about â€œOutbackers.comâ€; we were hoping to meet a poster/contributor to the websiteâ€¦nadaâ€¦they didnâ€™t know much about Outbackers. We most likely intimidated them with our enthusiasm to learn more about their Outback experiences.
> 
> ...


Can I get an Amen Brother!!!


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

We saw two other Outbacks in our campground over the 4th of July. including ours, that was three Outbacks out of 26 sites.

This weekend we went to Durango from Denver (not camping) and saw about 6 or 7 Outbacks traveling the state highways.

I've also noticed probably half a dozen Outbacks parked at the lot where we store our TT near Sedalia, CO.

We spot quit a few OBs in CO.

We have at least two Outback dealers in CO. I'm sure that once people compare an Outback to other lightweight trailers, they chose the OB!


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

No other Outbackers by us during the fourth by lake Erie, just a Montana and a Hornet. (none the other three trips either)


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

We passed 2 Outback trailers on our way home yesterday from our weeklong camping trip to Lake Michigan (we were on 94 East) We have yet to see any Outback trailers in any parks we have stayed in (except ours) Maybe someday we will and get to chat about Outbackers.com! sunny


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

The place that I store my OB at there are 2 5ers in there so that's three within 50' of each other lol......... that's something...........

_We can't worry about other types we can just "keep on outbackin"_


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

I have seen 5 within 8-10 miles of our house, (including ours).







One is a 5er, ,the others are all different sizes. I haven't met any other owners,







but have left notes for some of them inviting them to join Outbackers.







Haven't seen any responses yet. Guess I'll just keep looking









Dreamtimers


----------



## hcr552 (Jul 6, 2005)

No we just purchased ours a month ago and each time we went we seen several campers. Only 1 like ours as it is a 2006. 
But lots of differant ones.
Hermann



Sexy Momma said:


> When we went on our shakedown trip a few days ago, we walked around the entire campground several times, and there wasn't another Outback in sight anywhere. We were the only ones!
> 
> We didn't even see any Outbacks on the roads or highways while traveling, although we did see a ton of other MHs and TTs and FWs.
> 
> ...


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

I have been seeing more and more around New England area lately. This past 4th we were in CT and we had n Outback in the site behind us and one in the site across the road from us. The one across the road was a new 5ver. I went over to talk and kind of hint that I would like a tour but this guy wasn't very friendly. You would have thought I was asking him to borrow money







. So we kind of left him alone the rest of the week


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Saw a 28rsds this weekend at the same cg. Same thing, not friendly at all, didn't bother going any further.

But when I left a 5ver of different make pulled in the dump station as I was leaving so I helped tell him where to stop and line up his poop tube, he got out and was thankful and chatty, there are great camping folks and there are the others.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I just saw 2 Unicorns (oops) I mean Outbacks!
They were all caged up in storage off of I-94 in Chesterfield/Mt. Clemens
The poor things







they looked bored and depressed all caged up!









MaeJae


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Just returned from a 2 week trip to Cape Cod. Never even seen another Outback







. I did have 2 people approach me a t a rest stop asking me about the Outback and how cool it looked behind the burb























Thor


----------



## jonnyty2002 (Jul 8, 2005)

saw 4or 5 at lakewood camping resort in mytle beach... see them all the time in VA...Cherrystone has alot...i think its the same people that go to cherrystone when we go. there was about 4 at cape hatteras the 4th of july...but haven't passed many on the road....they are out there. just spread out...saw the most at new port news city park..i think about 8 ? i wonder if it was a bunch of outbackers???? i was waiting for my lovely wife to come out of the store and was asked of the wieght on my 28bhs and the couple couldn't belive it was so lite... so maybe we'll have another couple to add to our happy little family


----------



## graymatterwife (Apr 5, 2005)

First time we took our FW out we saw one. Since then maybe one or two and they are almost always TT. We LOVE our outback. So roomy and bright!


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

_*Ok , we went on our first trip being rookies and all and while driving north on 41 of course we saw about a million TT's passing us the other way and the DW and I are paying attention and I see a rig coming with the familiar markings and yes it was an Outback!!! I'm like flashing the lights like a little kid and of course they see that we have one too and they wave. Cool I'm thinking I've already seen one and we just started out. I get to the campsite set up and the next morning Shirl (DW) and I are taking a walk and low and behold 2 sites down at site 1608 is another 21rs just like ours!! OMG, I tried catching them at the site when I could but didn't run into them and then they were gone sunday early. Anyone here at spring gulch this past weekend?  Ok, so that's 2 of them in two days. Then we're biking around the campground and we see a 5'r Outback. Noone there either but hey that was 3 of us in the same campground and 4 really close. So yup we're out here.









The weekend went great!!!1*_

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php..._album&album=91

*have a look if you like. Learned alot but still need to learn......... thanks to all for their help.................. keep on Outbackin'*


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

We saw an Outback in the same campground we were in this past weekend. We were at East Fork Lake Campground in Ohio. It was a 26RS I think, and it said "Outback by Lite Way." We walked by a couple times throughout the weekend, but nobody was there. Finally, on Sunday morning, we left a note telling them about the site and inviting them to check it out. Hopefully, they'll check in soon.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

This past week we were at Cherrystone Campground in VA and saw at least 6-7 Outbacks but weren't able to catch up with any of them. We moved on to Kings Dominion Campground on Thurs morning and saw 2-3 there but were too busy riding roller coasters to see if anyone was there.

Gary


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

We were at Kings Dominion Campground on July 15 & 16. It had been raining so I was concentrating on keeping the precious 28BHS out of the big mudholes. We pull up into our site and get unhooked. I walk around on the awning side and hear "We like your camper" coming from the site right next to ours. It was another 28BHS...right there awning to awning with ours. I could tell that the two precious Outbacks were pleased to be in such GOOD company. The folks with the "twin camper" were a VERY nice couple from Newport News. Of cousre I asked if they were "Outbackers". They had never heard of the site, so I promptly explained the website and gave them my screen name. Hopefully they will chime in soon. There were two other Outbacks there that weekend, but I never had a chance to catch any of those guys at "home". I still say we need some kind of "Identifying" stickers for our RVs. It would be so cool to walk up to someone you've never seen before and call them by name! INSTANT FRIENDS.









We are definitely growing in numbers!

Sidewinder


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Hey Sidewinder
I think that would be a great idea. Maybe something with the Outbackers.com logo and just your site name......

Gary


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

*Ok, I agree that we're gaining in numbers. I also agree that we need a sticker and I did this one here just for an idea. It is of course Vern's site logo and a lady from our sites painting. I give her and vern credit for this, I just threw it together but I can't remember the ladies name or where I got it from on which forum but maybe she'll see this and chime in. 
This is pretty cool I loved her painting when I saw it and have it as my wallpaper at home. The best part of this is that someone on the site drew it and with vern's logo it looks pretty cool. 
Although I'd be for whoever or whatever we come up with as a sticker. I just want one!!! lol *

Impromtu logo for sticker


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Saw a Outback at Tyler state park in Tyler Texas last week of May 2005 In fact we parked next to him. Nice guy got to talk only a short time since we were in a rush to get to Ft Worth to get daughter out of Hospital. Only saw 2 other outback trailers durin 2 week circle of Colorado and New Mexico. Didnt see any in dealers lots we passed on highway. Are there certain parts of the country that they are more common. Saw 2 last summer in Shenandoah NP. They gave us a tour and when we got home we traded in our KZ Coyote hybrid for a 28frls!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

rtavi said:


> Saw a Outback at Tyler state park in Tyler Texas last week of May 2005 In fact we parked next to him. Nice guy got to talk only a short time since we were in a rush to get to Ft Worth to get daughter out of Hospital. Only saw 2 other outback trailers durin 2 week circle of Colorado and New Mexico. Didnt see any in dealers lots we passed on highway. Are there certain parts of the country that they are more common. Saw 2 last summer in Shenandoah NP. They gave us a tour and when we got home we traded in our KZ Coyote hybrid for a 28frls!


Whew.....you pulled this thread back from a year ago. You must be reading a LOT of the older stuff.


----------



## Tiger02 (Apr 16, 2006)

I saw one over the 4th, but he left the morning after we got there and I didn't get a chance to speak with them. That was my first sighting though. I guess they are more popular in some areasmore than others.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We've never seen another OB on the road!







I'm looking for you N'East OB'ers to make up for that with a caravan to the NH/Twin Mtn Rally this Fall.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I had an Outback sighting just yeasturday afternoon. I did not rcognize the the rig. It was a 21RS leaving I-5 Northbound at the Nyberg Rd. exit in Tualatin, Oregon. About 3:15PM... Was it you?










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I usually see 20-30 per day....

















Steve


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> I usually see 20-30 per day....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a KOA?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm guessing Tom Schaeffer's

Mike


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

we never see any at any campsites either. I've seen a couple on the highways...although, I was talking to my sister this morning, and she was in Osoyoos last weekend - she said she saw 3 (or was it 4) outbacks there, driving together! Wonder if it's anyone from here?

Jewels


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

campmg said:


> I usually see 20-30 per day....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a KOA?








[/quote]








*ROTFLMAO!*









Perfecto, campmg!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> T think Oakland County Michigan is wise to Outbacks. When we stayed at Addison Oaks, 200+ sites, I saw 5 Outbacks. 28s and 23s we have the 27RSDS that makes 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would agree - saw 4 at Port Crescent SP week before Memorial Day and saw 2-3 at Metamora SP on 4th of July weekend. They must sell quite a few down here!


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Well, as I said in another post, our neighbor has a new 28KRS, so that's one Outback I've seen since I started this post.

BUT...

We also saw one on the road when we were taking our Outback up to our seasonal site in mid-June. We were going north towards Priest River Idaho and they were going south towards Newport Washington. It looked like the same length as our Outback but I'm not sure what the exact model was.

AND...

up at our seasonal site (at Kaniksu RV resort and marina at Priest Lake, Idaho), one of our neighbors also has an Outback. We were very surprised to say the least!







We never expected to see another Outback at Kaniksu of all places! We haven't introduced ourselves yet, but we'll get around to it. We do know that they're into ATVs. Our boys will probably become "best buddies" with them.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

On our recent eastbound trip across the country we saw at least 2-3 on the road each day and a couple in each campground until we got east of South Dakota. Then it slowed down to a trickle. The ones we saw appeared to be in use and not just being delivered from Indiana.

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> On our recent eastbound trip across the country we saw at least 2-3 on the road each day and a couple in each campground until we got east of South Dakota. Then it slowed down to a trickle. The ones we saw appeared to be in use and not just being delivered from Indiana.
> 
> Ed


You've got a great way to improve on the old "Slug Bug" game Ed...just replace Outbacks for Bugs.


----------

